# BMW Motorrad achieves new all-time high in the third quarter.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

With 11,088 units delivered, BMW Motorrad has achieved record sales for the ninth time in a row as per September 2015. As compared to the already strong equivalent month in the previous year (9,991 units), 11.0 % more motorcycles and maxi scooters were supplied to customers. As of September, worldwide sales likewise reached a new all-time high of 112,411 units sold, and an increase of 12.2 (prev. yr.: 100,217 units). For the first time the 100,000 mark was exceeded already in August.

The BMW R Series with the characteristic flat-twin engine contributed about 54.0 % to sales with 60,557 units sold. Apart from the traditional high-volume models R 1200 GS, GS Adventure and RT, the BMW R nineT, now already a cult bike, has firmly established itself in 4th place in the BMW Motorrad ranking. Sales figures for the BMW R 1200 RS, the new touring sports bike by BMW Motorrad, are also developing positively.

The sports-oriented BMW S Series with the S 1000 RR Supersports Bike, the S 1000 R Power Roadster and the new S 1000 XR Adventure Bike, have developed into a further key pillar in the BMW Motorrad model range.

Heiner Faust, BMW Motorrad Head of Sales and Marketing: "In 2006 BMW Motorrad exceeded the magical figure of 100,000 units for the first time. Now we were able to exceed this figure four months earlier already. Customer interest in our products is increasing worldwide and the desirability of the BMW Motorrad brand is steadily on the rise. Incoming orders for the coming months are gratifyingly high.

BMW Motorrad recorded retail growth in almost all sales regions during the first nine months of the year. Germany remains the most important single market: With 18,825 units sold and a market share of approx. 25% in the relevant premium segment above 500 cc displacement, BMW Motorrad is market leader once again. The ranking of the countries with the strongest sales are the USA (13,362 units), France (10,447 units), Italy (9,935 units) and Great Britain (7,241 units).

*BMW Motorrad model initiative set to continue.*
In the coming season, too, BMW Motorrad will remain on a course of growth by presenting new models. A few days ago, BMW Motorrad announced the strongly revised maxi scooters C 650 Sport and C 650 GT. Heiner Faust comments: "Now we are following up in the urban mobility segment with strongly modified technology and two very attractive models. We will be delivering our new maxi scooters this year already. In addition two further BMW motorcycles will see their world premiere this autumn.

*"Make Life A Ride": Repositioning of the brand moves ahead.*
The repositioning of the brand is moving ahead as BMW Motorrad reorients itself. Heiner Faust comments: "Make Life A Ride" is our brand claim under which we are repositioning the BMW Motorrad brand. Without giving up our traditional strengths of innovation, safety and quality, our entire brand impact is now considerably more emotional. BMW Motorrad is turning into the desirable power brand."

BMW Motorrad customers and fans were able to experience this reorientation at first hand over the past months. For example at the 15th BMW Motorrad Days (3rd to 5th July 2015), which proved to be the "hottest" Motorrad Days so far in Garmisch-Partenkirchen at temperatures of 30° C.

BMW Motorrad products also conquered cinema screens this year. In the latest edition of the legendary Paramount action movie series "Mission: Impossible -Rogue Nation" (world premiere on 6th August 2015), the BMW Group was the official vehicle partner. Apart from BMW automobiles, the S 1000 RR supersports bike, propelled the action hero through his breathtaking stunts.

At the first "Pure&Crafted Music Festival presented by BMW Motorrad", visitors were in for a great deal of action, too. On 28th and 29th August, the Postbahnhof station grounds in Berlin were wholly dedicated to music, motorcycles and the New Heritage lifestyle. With 7,000 visitors the event was sold out and they celebrated great bands, fascinating custom bikes and a market place atmosphere at warm late-summer temperatures.


----------

